# Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well this is what Beau came home with and is doing just fine on
Time for next bag of food. I realize there is grain there but the ash is wonderfully low,,,,,,,,Normally I would switch over to adult food but I am wondering........

Strange thing though - this food has all kinds of proteins in it. And the Ca and P are slightly higher than in the adult food...but so is the protein and I think you want at least 24% for growing puppies.

So if, at 13 weeks he is not sensitized to allergens, the die has been cast, no? Stools are firm. Coat is great, Growth is steady and metered. I am adding 1, 1000mg fish oil and 1 Glucosamine/MSM 1500mg daily.

Ingredients:

Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potato, Tomato Pomace, Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Salmon Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Lecithin, Chicken Cartilage, Calcium Sulfate, Salt, Potassium Chloride, DL-Methionine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Bifidobacterium Longum, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcous Faecium, Vitamin A, D3, E, B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Pantothenic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Biotin, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Copper Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Calcium Iodate, Sorbic Acid, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Sodium Selenite.

Fromm Family Foods - Large Breed Puppy Gold Holistic Entree

*Guaranteed Analysis*
Protein26% MinFat14% MinFiber3.5% MaxMoisture10% MaxAsh6.5% MaxOmega 6 Fatty Acids2.3% MinOmega 3 Fatty Acids0.4% MinLactobacillus Acidophilus100,000,000 CFU/lb MinBifidobacterium Longum100,000,000 CFU/lb MinLactobacillus Plantarum100,000,000 CFU/lb MinEnterococcous Faecium100,000,000 CFU/lb Min


 
*Typical Analysis*
Calcium1.3%Phosphorus1.0%Sodium0.4%Potassium0.6%Magnesium0.12%Zinc135 mg/kgIron229 mg/kgManganese70 mg/kgCopper14.7 mg/kgCobalt0.4 mg/kgIodine1.54 mg/kgSelenium0.47 mg/kgGlucosamine400 ppmChondroiten40 ppmVitamin A20,800 IU/kgVitamin D1,620 IU/kgVitamin E190 IU/kgVitamin K1.60 mg/kgVitamin B120.11 mg/kgCholine Chloride2,660 mg/kgNiacin88 mg/kgPantothenic Acid36 mg/kgAscorbic Acid (Vit C)49 mg/kgRiboflavin9 mg/kgThiamine10.0 mg/kgPyridoxine5.6 mg/kgFolic Acid1.6 mg/kgBiotin0.3 mg/kg


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that calcium percentage at the bottom the min or max? 

If he's doing well on the large breed keep him on that. The adult looks pretty close to LBP formula, so you could switch if you want also. Not too sure why the calcium % is lower in the adult than the LBP, but you're right.

I really don't think there's a wrong answer if he's doing well on the food and he likes it. Why mess with what works?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I called them and they said the values of 1.3% Ca and 1.0% P are within 1% 

So range could be 1.2 to 1.4 on Ca and .9 to 1.1 on P - I think that sounds pretty reasonable. It is a balance getting enough protein without overdoing the Ca/P


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

i had my dog on this food before , i would have keep him on it if it was more easy to get where i live ... i am now feeding him Innova large breed puppy ... calcium lower than Fromm . less grain too ...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Mine has been on it from day one and is still on it at 15 months. He's doing great on it and he loves it. I'm waiting for my "frequent buyer" bag and then we will decide if we want to go to the Adult Gold or the other adult food Fromm's sells. I live about 20 minutes from the factory, so the closeness/freshness is a big plus for me. I haven't noticed any issues with the food, but I also don't understand those levels enough to worry. All I know is that its a good food that is better than the store brands, but not quite the $70 a bag Orijen.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have used this for my last 2 litters of pups, and will for the next - if you can get it and it agrees with him, keep him on it for a few more months....

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know with free shipping I am just going to order online. Saves the hassle of a drive to the dog food place and the only one that carries it is more expensive and a good clip away....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yep - one of the good ads on here!!!! LOL you reminded me I need to order as well!


Lee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

jocoyn said:


> I called them and they said the values of 1.3% Ca and 1.0% P are within 1%
> 
> So range could be 1.2 to 1.4 on Ca and .9 to 1.1 on P - I think that sounds pretty reasonable. It is a balance getting enough protein without overdoing the Ca/P




Within 1% would mean .3 to 2.3 on the calcium. Or did they say within .1%?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ah, I should clarify that thanks for double checking on me.....I imagine it is within 1% on a mass basis which should be even tighter on the numbers.......but I will call again today.......


----------

